# Meldahl Pool Sauger



## Bearcatfan007 (Jul 19, 2017)

Any sauger reports for the Meldahl Pool?


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

Bearcatfan007 said:


> Any sauger reports for the Meldahl Pool?


I hit the meldahl pool on the ohio side two weeks ago and never got a hit, water was low and there was no current...going to try again this sunday


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

My friend was there last Monday and never got a hit. We were hoping this cold snap help push them up there.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've picked up a handful of small fish in some crk mouths east of Cincy but they still seem to be scattered, It's been a while since I have located fish of any size or good numbers.
The cooler weather has improved the hybrid fish somewhat.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

hit meldahl tonight for 3 hours caught 8 small sauger there were about 8 guys fishing the ohio side everyone caught a fish or two but no one got a limit saw a boat hitting them pretty good at the end of the wall


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Been getting them at the end of the long wall . only real place I have caught any numbers . The Kentucky side has been hit or miss . if the river doesn't come up anymore today I'll be there for black Friday.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Got to go this morning . Water temp is 46.7 °. We caught about 20 -25 total 11 keepers . used 1/8 to 3/4 oz jig heads with minnows. They were scattered out still . Lots of barge traffic

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know much about down there, but the Meldahl pool is the water from above the dam the up to Greenup dam. I haven't been hearing anything from up this way.


----------

